# So I'm the new guy.



## sportster2827 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi to everyone! First, I'm not an arborist. Actually, I had to look up the definition of the word, lol. However, I love the idea of carving. I picked out my own christmas gift this year and it was a Dremel 4000. I don't own a chainsaw but I've got just about every other power tool known to man. So, what I need is for you to point me in the right direction for my first carving. I love football and I was thinking about making some NFL logos for some friends. Probably about 1 square foot in size. So, what kind of wood should I use and any other pointers will be gratefully accepted.

Thanks,
Johnny


----------



## carvinmark (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to AS. Most of us aren't arborist but we love working with logs and wood in general so you will fit in well.
Between a router and your Dremmel, you can do some nice signs.
Pine works just fine.


----------



## sportster2827 (Jan 15, 2010)

carvinmark said:


> Welcome to AS. Most of us aren't arborist but we love working with logs and wood in general so you will fit in well.
> Between a router and your Dremmel, you can do some nice signs.
> Pine works just fine.



Thanks alot carvinmark


----------



## carvinmark (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome to AS. If you hang around here long enough I'm sure you will be adding a chainsaw, or two, to your collection of powertools. But be careful not to catch a bad case of C.A.D. (Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder) as it is highly contagious it seems!  I have also carved (chainsaw) some signs over the years. Here are a couple of examples.............


----------



## sportster2827 (Jan 16, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to a "how to" video for chainsaw carving?


----------



## ctrees4$ (Jan 16, 2010)

scroll down to chainsaw carving 101. I think someone put a link to chainsaw sculptures.com. or something like that. There are some step by step pictures in there but I like trying to carve stuff I can look at. A good first carving would be a cowboy boot. They are easy to do and when you cut to deep it can be easily shaped to look like folds or wrinkles in a worn boot.


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 16, 2010)

pine,cedar,poplar,spruce, or any soft wood. avoid hard woods like oak.

have fun and welcome.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 16, 2010)

*I agree, oak will burn up your bit.....*

found out the hard way.


----------



## sportster2827 (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks to everyone who replied. I will post some pics as soon as I get some soft material to work with.


----------



## ultimate buzz (Jan 22, 2010)

*other venues*

Sportster, In addition to the step by steps on www.chainsawsculptors. com , there are also a lot of videos on Youtube, under chainsaw carving. One showman, a Mr Dave Tremko, comes to mind, but there are a lot of videos out there. Another source that might be initially more suited to Dremel work,would be under the power carving category, on the message boards at www.woodcarvingillustrated.com . There are about fifteen different categories on their message boards, and each one of them is full of woodcarving tips, using everything from basic chisels, to power carving with dremels,fordham(?) grinders,arbortechs etc,to chainsaw carving.
-Before you get all caught up in the chainsaw carving aspect, realize that for quite a bit of the work, you can get by with a smaller saw, possibly a Stihl 211, with a mini boss tip,and do quite a bit of a variety of work.Add your dremel to that mix and you can cover a lot of types of carvings.
-Irregardless of which direction you take,please take the neccessary safety
precautions applicable.If you are going to stick to the dremel, use a quality dust mask and eye protection, and make sure your work is clamped securely.A lot of the carvers like the Saber tooth carving bits sold by www.chainsawsculptors.com .
-Welcome aboard, and have fun. -ken


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 23, 2010)

this is red cedar ,used a router for the letters.





this is red cedar/cypress ,used a dremel,carving knives


----------

